# Sage Barista Express BES870UK repair



## Verne

Hi,

Thanks for the addition to the group.

I have a swift question for all.

My machine is leaking water from between the water tank and the inlet assembly. The main O ring the water tank sits in is no longer circular. So it leaks water all over the counter.

I have taken the machine covers off and can see the assembly that the water tank sits in.

My question, finally.

Is there a supplier that could provide this assembly so I can fit it. It's 3 screws and a zip tie and the whole thing comes out. Or, can I just replace the O ring? The part at fault is a 10p O ring. I am baulking at the cost of a repair engineer visit, -20% of the price of the machine- to rectify the issue as its such a small item and as its a friction fit O ring, will inevatably wear out over time.

I hope there is a simple cost effective solution out there for this small O ring in the water inlet assembly simply wearing out?

Hope you can help.

Regards

Verne


----------



## joey24dirt

O ring is a quick fix you can do yourself easily I'm sure 

Take pictures along the way if needed and you'll be fine.


----------



## Verne

Hi Joey,

Thanks.

What I was really looking for was 'Where could I identify if I could do the O ring myself and if I could, where could I purchase said O ring'?

The issue I have is, I can't find decent exploded diagrams showing the assembly construct and parts inside, are they replaceable, or not. A good and comprehensive parts supplier and a clear exploded diagram or service manual.

There just doesn't seem to be this information anywhere. Maybe it's me. But my machine is a cracker but it's a dead one at the moment and it's driving me mad.

It's such a simple thing, yet almost impossible to get info on it.

Verne


----------



## joey24dirt

Verne said:


> Hi Joey,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What I was really looking for was 'Where could I identify if I could do the O ring myself and if I could, where could I purchase said O ring'?
> 
> The issue I have is, I can't find decent exploded diagrams showing the assembly construct and parts inside, are they replaceable, or not. A good and comprehensive parts supplier and a clear exploded diagram or service manual.
> 
> There just doesn't seem to be this information anywhere. Maybe it's me. But my machine is a cracker but it's a dead one at the moment and it's driving me mad.
> 
> It's such a simple thing, yet almost impossible to get info on it.
> 
> Verne


Ah ok sorry. Distracted with kids.

If you can get it off just take some measurement and get back to this thread. I'm sure they will be a standard enough thing. I have a few boxes of o rings here so would be more than happy to send one if you covered the postage


----------



## Verne

Hi Joey,

Many thanks.

I will remove the assembly get back to you.

Fab.

Nice one.

Verne


----------



## ajohn

If it comes to it repair costs can be reduced I believe by taking it along to coffee classics as a lot of the cost is usually travel time.

As joey mentions it's probably a standard part. Given the measurements they are easy to buy, ebay, amazon and etc and in any case joey may have one.

If it's a none standard part you are probably stuck but you could try coffee classics but they have been told not to sell direct. This might just apply to parts shown on Sage's web site which now seems to be breville uk.

This may include the part you need, also replacements for other O rings in the machine. I've no idea what the big black thing is for so might be what you need.

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-bes800-service-kit/

Shipping is cheap but slow.

John

-


----------



## Verne

Hi John,

Many thanks.

The link is on the money.

The big black thing is the target.








Joey, I removed the inlet assembly and the water inlet O ring/seal is exactly the same as the one shown in John's link to the site in NZ.

I attach a piccy or two.

Joey, do you have a spare mate?

If not, does anyone know where I can get one without the agg of the wait from NZ?

It appears Sage UK is very defensive about allowing parts onto the market, even consumable O rings.

Thanks to you both. My mile is straighter than it was. It's still bent. But straighter.

Regards

Mark



ajohn said:


> If it comes to it repair costs can be reduced I believe by taking it along to coffee classics as a lot of the cost is usually travel time.
> 
> As joey mentions it's probably a standard part. Given the measurements they are easy to buy, ebay, amazon and etc and in any case joey may have one.
> 
> If it's a none standard part you are probably stuck but you could try coffee classics but they have been told not to sell direct. This might just apply to parts shown on Sage's web site which now seems to be breville uk.
> 
> This may include the part you need, also replacements for other O rings in the machine. I've no idea what the big black thing is for so might be what you need.
> 
> https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-bes800-service-kit/
> 
> Shipping is cheap but slow.
> 
> John
> 
> -


----------



## Verne

Hi John and Joey.

Thanks for your assistance.

The link is spot on!

The black thing in the kit in the link is the water inlet seal I need.

It appears that parts like this are not available to you and me.

I have emailed Coffee Classics as they seem to be the only firm servicing Sage. I only want the seal. I cannot justify the additional £95 for the engineer visit. It's 20% of the value of a new machine. Ridiculous. I await their reply.

I also emailed Sage UK. Asking them where I can purchase a new seal. Having looked around on many forums and sites for this machine, the inlet water seal wear is a known error and many owners are complaining about the replacement availability. I can buy this seal in the US, NZ and AU. As we have seen, lcourtesy of John, NZ supplies a ring replacement kit. Very thoughtful. I await the response of Sage and CC. I hope one of them is reasonable and can supply the inlet seal, if not, I will purchase it from the US for 1 dollar 99 cents plus postage.

Joey, if you have one spare mate....its a weird one. I will send pictures of my worn one in a later reply.

Many thanks gents.

Keep you posted.

Extra note.

Amazon have this part listed and priced, but no availability and no idea when more will be available.

I hope someone in Britain is not being greedy with Sage coffee machines.

Regards

Mark

Regards

Mark.


----------



## ajohn

I've not seen any comments about internal water leaks on BE's. Not really looked though. If there is signs on the web the Oz kit makes sense to replace the lot or some US forum may list sizes. I went for a DB kit as I suspect that they should be metric sizes not imperial. The DB has a couple of O rings on the steam boiler that have a rather hard life and I'd guess these are the ones that usually cause grief. The rest failing and when - pass.

I suspect your replacement part that doesn't come from Sage might be a grommet. Bit like an O ring but has a groove around it's edge. The Sage one may not be. Only way to find out is to buy one. Best post details on the forum as well but if it was that simple I would have thought that some forum would have details in it.

Other faults. Solenoids - seems removing and cleaning often fixes that. Some are cropping up on ebay from Germany. Pumps - on the DB people fit an Ulka. They may be Ulka anyway on all of their machines.

Electronics and switches. Depends what they use but resistors and capacitors can age - tricky but usually take a long time. Switches behind buttons and any mircoswitches are likely to be standard parts. Thermal fuses - not managed to see one of theirs but some styles can be bought easily. They use triacs - fair chance that is the part that failed. Power supplies - depends what they use, some when they fail can be rather sad for what they are powering. I plug in via a surge protector.

O rings used anywhere are likely to be standard parts.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK

I really hope people stop buying sage machines until this anti customer repair practice stops. To not selling the end customer parts is the highest form of arrogance and is hostile to their customer. Please anyone reading, don't buy these machines until their attitude changes. There should be a basic right of repair.


----------



## 4085

ajohn said:


> I've not seen any comments about internal water leaks on BE's. Not really looked though.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Could this be the fastest example yet, being in the opening two lines.......


----------



## joey24dirt

Yes of course get in touch and I'll see what I have. From memory, my DTP was just a standard looking o ring.


----------



## Verne

Hi John,

Yeah, it's a grommet of sorts.

Soft and squidgy.

A great seal when not worn.

Thanks for the info.

What's a DB?

I have ordered the kit from NZ and a spare seal from the US. Just in case. Can't have too many.

Having pulled the assembly and examined how it fits along with the lack of space and tight tubing runs, a magnetic screwdriver is mandatory.

Thanks for the words and wisdom.

I will keep the group updated with progress and any good parts supplier links used in my solution.

And of course what CC and Sage say in reply to my enquiries.

Initially, Sage suggested a new machine and to give them a call to see if they could apply discount. I put them right about that and asked for a 2 dollar inlet water seal, explaining the problem.

Speak later.

Verne


----------



## Verne

The piccies






.

Forgot to add them.


----------



## Verne

Hi,

I have placed a post as a reply to the info from John and Joey. It contained pictures of the grommet in question and other info.

It has magically gone, left the thread.

Is this me or something more sinister?

Regards

Mark


----------



## Verne

Now I can see the message.

How odd.


----------



## joey24dirt

Ah I don't have anything like that I'm afraid. I thought they would've been a standard o ring.


----------



## ajohn

Best option is probably to just buy one. From the US is likely to be quickest. Oz's cheap air postal service is very slow. As I am expecting a kit I had a nose on the web. Seems by the time it's cleared customs etc it can take nearly 1 month. They must use carrier pigeons. The cheaper USPS service from the US is usually 2 weeks or less.








The reason some domestic shippers to the UK can be cheap is that RM etc have to handle them. Seems it's an international agreement that annoys the gov as they don't get paid for it.

John

-


----------



## Verne

Hi Joey,

Thanksmfor looking mate.

I have ordered a kit from NZ and two seals from the US via a mate over there. Still gonna be a fair time without my machine.

Bah humbug.

Still no reply from CC or Sage.

I will ring them and speak.

See what they say and if they can or will help.

Even if I end up with eleventh six seal after this is all over I will be a happy chap.

Keep ya'all posted on progress.

Thanks to you and John for all the help.

Regards

Verne


----------



## joey24dirt

Ah I didn't really do much haha


----------



## shinsplint

Hi all, firstly OP - hope you get it fixed ok !

I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this, but my DTP appears to be leaking from somewhere. I only bought it last July (from AO on eBay). Should I contact AO or Sage about it? It supposedly comes with a 2 year manufacturer warranty. What is likely to be the outcome?

Thank you for any help, and apologies again for butting in.


----------



## ajohn

shinsplint said:


> Hi all, firstly OP - hope you get it fixed ok !
> 
> I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this, but my DTP appears to be leaking from somewhere. I only bought it last July (from AO on eBay). Should I contact AO or Sage about it? It supposedly comes with a 2 year manufacturer warranty. What is likely to be the outcome?
> 
> Thank you for any help, and apologies again for butting in.


AO will probably point you at Sage and it will get repaired or maybe they will just replace it. The warrantee is repair or replace and provided by Sage.

John

-


----------



## shinsplint

Cheers John, I have emailed AO through eBay to inform them of the problem.


----------



## Verne

Hi All,

Just thought I would bring you up to date with the status of this Seal and it's provision without incurring a £95 charge by CC plus the £2 for the part. Sage after many phone calls and me being given the wrong info, that CC would supply the part and then reversing that fact in a later phone call. They then referred to management saying they would get back to me. I had to chase them. I was informed that parts cannot be supplied to customers and that they were operating within standards for electircal appliances. Any firm that counters with that statement is taking the piss somewhere within those parameters. So, as we know, you can buy Breville/Sage parts anywhere, but the UK. Sage have sold the Technical side to CC, who charge a lot of money to even get on your doorstep. If it was a part that was major, required skill and knowledge to fit, I would be happy, but a £2 part, a known wear out consumable, easily fitted by the consumer should he supplied. I for one will be casting around for a replacement device when I feel it is on its last legs. Which is a bloody shame as I love the box. It's a brilliant piece of kit, being rudely messed up by an unfair parts supply. Oh, and Heston hasn't been part of Sage for ages, I was told when I said does Heston know his name is being used to rip off customers like this.

Have a good day every one.

Verne.


----------



## joey24dirt

Thanks for updating, it's just a real shame that you've had to go through all of that.

I'm off to the internet now to see if I can help locate a similar seal for you


----------



## Verne

After much phoning, misinformation about parts being supplied and then a hasty call to me stating they werent and 'it was the new guy'. The lady said she would speak to management and see what she could do as I had been misinformed. What I wanted was a review of their release of consumer fittable, consumables, like the inlet water seal.

Fat chance

I gave her 5 days. I had to chase her. She told me that it was not policy to provide parts to consumers to fit as it opens them up to liability if we kill ourselves. And that they were operating within practices. A clear sign, all is not as it should be, how many times have I heard that mantra. Anyway, told them they are not enderring themselves to their customer base as these parts should be available for pricing reasons, after sales care costs a fortune. Ok, if its a major part, requiring skill and knowledge, but a 2 quid part easily fitted, not justifiable. Basically, I get the impression, they dont care and couldnt care less. And Heston hasnt been part of Sage for ages apparently. Shame, his name swayed me to buy the box.

If you feel you can fit parts, use the suppliers outside the UK. Dammed fine box apart from the rip off after sales costs.


----------



## Verne

Today, the parts from NZ arrived. Fitted the seal, simple if a tad fiddly. Got a machine back, it's working. The resistance as the tank nozzle slips into the new seal is so good.

Thanks everyone, buy your bits abroad.


----------



## Davvvvey

Hi Verne. Your post was very useful as I have a similar issue. Would you mind sharing with me the link to the New Zealand seller that sold you the rubber seal? Thanks.


----------



## Cathryn Thompson

Same issue here with a leak from the bottom of my BES870UK

Looking for any updates about parts being more readily available;able and if so from where?

Thanks


----------



## Andreia

Hi good morning! Having problem with my BES870UK steam and hot water! When I switch from stand by to steam start bam, bam, bam noise and just dripping!

What can it be?


----------



## DavecUK

Andreia said:


> Hi good morning! Having problem with my BES870UK steam and hot water! When I switch from stand by to steam start bam, bam, bam noise and just dripping!
> 
> What can it be?


 A video with sound can be super useful. There is the ability for a direct upload to youtube from the youtube app on your phone, just press the video camera symbol and point the phone at the machine.


----------



## DAH

Recently sourced and replaced the same grommet on my machine. Got it from Australia - it was AU$8 and then postage via a relative. If anyone needs one, let me know and I can arrange.

Dave.


----------



## coffeeguy66

Verne said:


> Hi John and Joey.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.
> 
> The link is spot on!
> 
> The black thing in the kit in the link is the water inlet seal I need.
> 
> It appears that parts like this are not available to you and me.
> 
> I have emailed Coffee Classics as they seem to be the only firm servicing Sage. I only want the seal. I cannot justify the additional £95 for the engineer visit. It's 20% of the value of a new machine. Ridiculous. I await their reply.
> 
> I also emailed Sage UK. Asking them where I can purchase a new seal. Having looked around on many forums and sites for this machine, the inlet water seal wear is a known error and many owners are complaining about the replacement availability. I can buy this seal in the US, NZ and AU. As we have seen, lcourtesy of John, NZ supplies a ring replacement kit. Very thoughtful. I await the response of Sage and CC. I hope one of them is reasonable and can supply the inlet seal, if not, I will purchase it from the US for 1 dollar 99 cents plus postage.
> 
> Joey, if you have one spare mate....its a weird one. I will send pictures of my worn one in a later reply.
> 
> Many thanks gents.
> 
> Keep you posted.
> 
> Extra note.
> 
> Amazon have this part listed and priced, but no availability and no idea when more will be available.
> 
> I hope someone in Britain is not being greedy with Sage coffee machines.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark.


 I know this is quite old now this post etc...I operate as a small self employed/sole trader coffee machine service and repair business here in Leicester. Even I can't get parts for the Sage machines. I've had quite a few bought to me for repair, some didn't require parts, just wanted a descale or some small adjustments in the grind, grinder cleaning out , that kind of thing.

I used to work for Mark the owner of Coffee Classics back in the early noughties and contacted CC to see if they would sell me a new grinder. They said they don't sell parts. Mark did kindly offer me a discount on the repair if I took the machine to their workshop just outside Daventry.

It is a bit frustrating if you can do the job yourself but can't get the parts. I guess the firms that are authorised repair agents don't want to lose the business by sending out parts. Had a chap call me a few days ago asking if I repair Sage machines. Even if it doesn't need a part it's not really worth the hassle and time to start dismantling the machine. As much as I don't like to lose custom, in this case I advised him to contact Coffee Classics.

Cheers everyone, hope your machines are all working and making great coffee. By the way, I quite like the Sage machines from my limited experience of them.


----------

